# Stream GMA?



## vphares (Jan 16, 2002)

I currently have two Premieres with OTA only connected to a gig switch. I am a bit confused about what I am reading here about copy protection from the networks.

If I buy a Stream, will my wife be able to watch Good Morning America on her iPad in the mornings as she gets ready for work? If she can, then I can get her to buy into the purchase.

Will my grandson be able to watch Bob the Builder on an iPad in his room? (Don't recall watch network it was recorded on.)


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

OTA. Yes. No problem.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Yes.


----------



## vphares (Jan 16, 2002)

Thanks!


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

You do need a reliable wireless network.


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

The only OTA content I've encountered difficulty (couldn't) streaming was HD local PBS content.


----------



## LI-SVT (Sep 28, 2006)

Streaming copy protected shows inside of your home is not a problem. It is when you are out of home that copy protected shows won't stream.

and like everyone else said, there should not be copy protection on any OTA shows.


----------



## ellinj (Feb 26, 2002)

you can't stream a live show, but you can record it and start streaming it immediately.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

ellinj said:


> you can't stream a live show, but you can record it and start streaming it immediately.


Yes it works in a type of way that when you select the live show you select "watch now" it causes a buffer to take place via recording which will occur for the entirety of the viewing session but will cease to do so with the prompt asks if you want to delete it's after-the-fact when you no longer choose to watch the program. :up: This was an issue originally when it would not prompt you to delete the recording after the viewing session was complete and requiring you to clean up after-the-fact but with the new software and app it is longer a problem.


----------

